# New member - first post PM9 ?



## Fanner50 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm Fanner50 on Glock Talk too, with over eight hundred post there but this is my first post here. Let me say that I Love my Glocks, but I am thinking about a PM9 for CCW because it's smaller and thinner than my G26. The only thing that scares me is that the P series Kahr's seem to be a little trouble prone according to what I'm reading. Before spending that much money I just want to the assured that the PM9 is going to be a reliable gun for me. I hate problem guns and guns that don't go "bang" when they are supposed to.

So, will I like the PM9?

Thanks all.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Welcome from Big Sky Country.

I bought my PM9 a year ago mid summer. It has probably 500 rounds through it and it has not missed a beat. Maybe the early model one's had issues but not the later ones. It was my first subcompact and I thought the recoil was a little heavy until I purchased a Ruger LCP. 

I love shooting the PM9 compared to the LCP and the PM9 is an accurate little subcompact.

Good luck and don't look back.:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

To make sure we're all on the same page, all new members are _highly encouraged_ to take a few minutes to become familiar with the Forum Guidelines.


----------



## Ozark10 (Dec 4, 2007)

Carry my PM9 daily in a Sparks pocket holster.......................847 rounds without fault ( FMJ and HP's) I think it is a great defensive weapon. Also have a K9 Elite which has been fault free thru 500 rounds ! Had some discoloration on the slide lock lever on the K9 and sent off an enote over a week ago requesting a replacement ( pistol less than a year old ), haven't heard a word back as yet......................I understand their customer service is patterned from our federal govt. !!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas.

I think you'll like it here.

I can't help you on the PM9 (I don't own one).

But I agree with your other choice :smt023 

I own a Glock 26 & love it.

Welcome again.

:smt1099


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

buck32 said:


> Welcome from Big Sky Country.
> 
> I bought my PM9 a year ago mid summer. It has probably 500 rounds through it and it has not missed a beat. Maybe the early model one's had issues but not the later ones. It was my first subcompact and I thought the recoil was a little heavy until I purchased a Ruger LCP.
> 
> ...


same exact experience here too!!

get the PM9 , I am a Glock fam too and love the PM9!


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

I have only shot a glock a few times, and think they are really nice hg's. I own a PM-9 and I love it. In order to like one gun or the other, doesn't mean you have to hate one and love the other. From my little experience comparing the two, to me, the trigger on the PM-9 is smoother. For a "pocket gun", it is amazingly accurate, even for me. I have owned mine 6 months and 700rounds now, and it has yet to fail in any respect. They are a little pricey, but I feel they are worht it.
MW


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the PM9 and love it. Fabulous AFTER you break it in according to the manual - 200 rds. I pocket carry it and owb carry it. I liked it so well I bought and just received the MK9. I broke it in today with 100 rds Win white box, 100 rds Georgia ammo, 50 rds Georgia Arms, and a few Hornady PD hollow points. In the first 125 rds had 1 FTF and 2 FTE. After that, perfection. Love the Kahrs. Run to the best deal you can find, buy it, and run to the range to enjoy.


----------



## gcam (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm a new member and a new PM9 owner. Sweet gun. 300 rounds over the past week and not a single problem. Broke it in on target grade Winchester and Federal. Today went through my 1st box of Cor-bon DPX. If it continues to go well, this will be my defensive ammo. I am a bit concerned about one thing. Like others out there, my mags won't drop freely. They have to be pulled out after dropping the 1st 3/4-inch. This is going to have to be fixed one way or another. On accuracy .. Wow. Tight groups at 7yrds my 1st time out. This thing is awesome. Who said it wasn't fun to shoot?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

gcam said:


> Hey everyone. I'm a new member and a new PM9 owner. Sweet gun. 300 rounds over the past week and not a single problem. Broke it in on target grade Winchester and Federal. Today went through my 1st box of Cor-bon DPX. If it continues to go well, this will be my defensive ammo. I am a bit concerned about one thing. Like others out there, my mags won't drop freely. They have to be pulled out after dropping the 1st 3/4-inch. This is going to have to be fixed one way or another. On accuracy .. Wow. Tight groups at 7yrds my 1st time out. This thing is awesome. Who said it wasn't fun to shoot?


Me, until I bought and shot my Ruger LCP and immediately changed my mind. The LCP is not fun to shoot and the PM9 is a dream, LOL..


----------



## gcam (Dec 5, 2009)

buck32 said:


> Me, until I bought and shot my Ruger LCP and immediately changed my mind. The LCP is not fun to shoot and the PM9 is a dream, LOL..


Good to know. I thought long and hard about the LCP. Also thought about the PM40. Feeling good here. Can't say enough how impressed I am. They are so small, maybe I should carry 2.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

buck32 said:


> Me, until I bought and shot my Ruger LCP and immediately changed my mind. The LCP is not fun to shoot and the PM9 is a dream, LOL..


With an LCP being so small and light I would not expect it to be fun to shoot.
But my P9 sure is. I'll keep my P9.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

> Me, until I bought and shot my Ruger LCP and immediately changed my mind. The LCP is not fun to shoot and the PM9 is a dream, LOL..





> With an LCP being so small and light I would not expect it to be fun to shoot.
> But my P9 sure is. I'll keep my P9.


When I purchased my PM-9, another fellow was buying an LCP at the same time. I was a little disappointed that the LCP was less expensive, by far. Now, I am so glad I bought the PM-9 because of the quality, 9mm over the .380, ease of shooting, and in my opinion, a "better" gun.( I like my night sights as well !) I have always thought that spending a few bucks more for the better quality item pays off in the future. 
MW


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

mrwizardly said:


> When I purchased my PM-9, another fellow was buying an LCP at the same time. I was a little disappointed that the LCP was less expensive, by far. Now, I am so glad I bought the PM-9 because of the quality, 9mm over the .380, ease of shooting, and in my opinion, a "better" gun.( I like my night sights as well !) I have always thought that spending a few bucks more for the better quality item pays off in the future.
> MW


If I were to do it over and knew Kahr was coming out with the P380 I would have bought my PM9 then waited for the P380 to come out. I believe the P380 is a bit heavier than the LCP and would take a bit of the recoil out of the .380 round.

Just my thought on it.

Oh, now I have another reason to buy another gun.:smt033


----------

